# Please Help De-salt Ham



## AKacres (Oct 28, 2013)

We made our own hams last year, but kept them in the brine too long. They are extremely salty.
Now we're finally down to our last one, which my husband wants to serve for Christmas dinner. It will be extended family as well as our immediate family. DH doesn't mind the saltiness but most people would gag on it. All previous hams I've soaked in very cold water for at least 12 hours to try to de-salt, with minimal luck.
I'd love to be able to have a fully edible ham for Christmas. Does anybody know how I could draw more of the salt out?
Thanks!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

soak it in plain water for 24 hrs or boil it for an hr. or so before putting it in the oven.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

And remember that sweet helps to cover up the taste of salt, maybe serve it with some chutney and a brown sugar glaze.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Soak it in water with a bunch of peeled potatoes. The starch in them will suck a lot of the salt out.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my! I would just go out and get a fresh ham. I would never attempt to ruin a perfectly good cured ham. If you feel you must... start soaking it in fresh water immediately. Doubt it will help much though. Salt cured ham is supposed to be salty!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Change the water every hour....James


----------



## AKacres (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I soaked it for four days in cold water (changed frequently). The last day I soaked it in Sprite and cold water. Rinsed. Then I simmered it with potatoes for half an hour. Poured in about a cup of maple syrup, let it cool a bit. Baked it, glazed it with more maple syrup.
It was definitely less salty than the previous hams, but still very salty. We sliced it thinly and that helped.
Next time we'll take the hams out of the brine much earlier.
Thanks so much for your helpful advice!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You want the brine to soak in, so it might need the same amount of time, just add less salt to your brine....James


----------

